# aTT lasTT!



## aTTlasTT (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I thought I would pop in here to say hello.
After several years of wanting a TT, my dream has finally happened, and I'm now the very proud owner of an '03 225 

I've also joined the TTOC (thanks - pack arrived today!) and I've been reading the mag from cover to cover 

I know this is a bit cheeky, but as a new owner, despite reading every single test and write up I could get my hands on, I haven't got a clue about the answers to the competition! 

I'm obviously not expecting the answers! 
But could anyone possibly take pity on me and point me in the right direction please?

Many thanks!

Dave

PS great club, and it looks like I've got a fair bit to read in here to!

PPS hoping to get to HMC on Sunday!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome Charles, sorry that was crap 

I personally can't help with the answers i'm afraid, i have no idea what they were drinking, smoking or listening to, but it worked :lol:

get yourself along to Gaydon there will be lots of people infinately more knowledgable than me to answer your questions


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hi 'Dave'.

The answers to the questions are out there, but do take a little searching for.

While I certainly wanted to attract more entrants this time, I also didn't want to make it TOO easy.

Keep hunting and good luck.

Maybe I'll see you Sunday.


----------



## aTTlasTT (Jun 22, 2005)

cheers both 

I guess I'll keep on banging my head against that wall then


----------



## aTTlasTT (Jun 22, 2005)

Ps - hope so 'Kell'


----------



## aTTlasTT (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I think I've finally got all the answers - and just in time too!!

Think the closing date is this weekend.

Anyone else got all theirs? I'll show you mine if you show me yours.

:lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

very best of luck! 

only wish committee members were allowed to have a go


----------

